# New Kimber Pro Carry II



## tjq

I picked up my new Pro Carry II today and immediately went to the range with 100 rounds of Remington factory 230 FMJ. What a fantastic gun. The gun ran true and smooth with absolutely no issues. I did also purchase an extra mag, a Wilson, but both the Kimber and Wilson mags both fed perfectly.

The first 20 rounds were OK, but after 50, I had the feel of the gun and was shooting very good groups at 10 Yards without a rest. The best I did today was 2 inch, 5 rounds at 10 yards with no flyer, in the black. I really like this gun and wonder why I did not go 1911 earlier. The gun also has night sights, which I have not had previous experience with, but I am looking forward to practicing with in low light conditions.

As I am new to Kimber and 1911s, I have a good and experienced friend comming by in the morning to help/instruct me on the takedown with that little allen wrench looking tool. He talked me out of trying it by myself the first time.

The best part of this is that this Kimber is a present from my wife for Christmas!

Best regards,
tjq


----------



## Shipwreck

Congrats!!!!


----------



## tjq

Shipwreck,

I will have pics up tomorrow. Wife has the digital camera tonight. It is a very fine gun!

tjq


----------



## Uno99

Shipwreck said:


> Congrats!!!!


Nice one SHIP


----------



## tjq

Shipwreck,

That is a very good reminder/admonishment to post pics of new guns

Brgds
tjq


----------



## Shipwreck

tjq said:


> Shipwreck,
> 
> I will have pics up tomorrow. Wife has the digital camera tonight. It is a very fine gun!
> 
> tjq


Kewl. U da man! :smt023



tjq said:


> Shipwreck,
> 
> That is a very good reminder/admonishment to post pics of new guns
> 
> Brgds
> tjq


----------



## tjq

And it was very kewl!


----------



## milquetoast

Muy excelente. I'm up to three Kimbers now. They're making some pretty nice guns nowadays. 1911's are good for the old self-esteem -- suddenly you're a better shooter, with that short, crisp trigger action.
See if you can find some GI parts to replace that Allen-wrench stuff. Won't have any effect on function, but you'll be able to disassemble and assemble your gun without special tools.


----------



## Wandering Man

Good choice. Nice to hear the enthusiasm.

WM


----------



## tjq

Sorry for no pics yet. My better half damaged the digital camera down to almost broken last night. Pics will be up by Sunday afternoon and at least by 1700 EST.

Now. This is new to me, but is the Kimber Pro Carry II hard to break down and clean? I had a difficult time learning the procedure and the manual of arms is not very informative. It was a true bitch to do today as my first time.

Do any of you have any techniques that allow for faster breakdown and cleaning?

Brgds,
tjq


----------



## js

tjq said:


> It was a true bitch to do today as my first time.
> 
> Do any of you have any techniques that allow for faster breakdown and cleaning?
> 
> Brgds,
> tjq


After you do it a few times you'll get the hang of it and won't be an issue any longer. The first few times I field stripped my Kimber Pro CDP II it was a little nerve racking, but now is a piece of cake and takes no time at all.


----------



## Baldy

It will just take a few times and you'll be doing it like pro. I think you can do away with the FLGR and put a regular GR in it and it will be real easy then.


----------



## twodogs

I am considering this gun for my first purchase. I would appreciate any feedback that anyone else has about it. THANKS!


----------



## gunfighter48

I've carried a Pro Carry II for almost 3 years and love it. The light weight makes it a joy to carry all day. Mine has 2300 rds thru it and it been 100% reliable out of the box. The best " I " can do with it is 5 shot 1.25 in group at 45 ft. My normal groups run more to the 2 - 4 in at that range. Mine had a 5 lb trigger with slight creep when I got it. So I changed out the hammer, sear, and disconnector with Ed Brown parts. It now has a 4 lb trigger with no creep and the proverbial glass rod break.


----------



## KansKd

I too have the Pro II. With the alloy frame, I did not use the factory mag. or that style. It gouges the ramp in the frame. I bought the cobra mags from Tripp research. I believe the Wilson 47D's were alright too.


----------



## Mach One Man

tjq said:


> Sorry for no pics yet. My better half damaged the digital camera down to almost broken last night. Pics will be up by Sunday afternoon and at least by 1700 EST.
> 
> tjq


Hmmm...... I wonder how she did that? :adult: Maybe we need pictures of the wife too? :smt168


----------

